# Tomas Robert Russell Liverpool Watches



## protec (Apr 6, 2008)

Good morning.

I purchased a T.R.Russell pocket watch. Hunter case. Circa 1890. Dial is marked 18 church street Liverpool.

Fusse, key wind pocket watch.

I want to know more about this watchmaker.

Made good pocket watches?

Mine it all original and keep good time.

Another question. This kind of watch uses english lever escapement?

I will send pics.

Thanks

Manuel


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Thomas Russel is known to built his own watches as well as he imported watches from the switzerland and sold them under his name. You will find watches of all qualities from almost cheap to upper middle-class.

Pics are very welcome!

Andreas


----------

